# id cichlid please and sex



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

names of these fish please

and sex thks


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

The black and gray ones are convicts and the other looks like a Mbuna of some sort.
From that pic I'd say it's a Labidochromis Perlmut which is an African cichlid from Lake Malawi.

I'm no expert bu thats my guess, but I'm not sure on the sexes.


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

Those striped back and gray ones are convicts and it looks like the others ar labs from Lake Malawi

the convicts are a ton of fun


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

This would be my guess for the yellow mbuna http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1668 As far as sexing them you will have to vent them to be sure. Or unless you see them breeding or holding (for the yellow lab).


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

lo4life said:


> This would be my guess for the yellow mbuna http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1668 As far as sexing them you will have to vent them to be sure. Or unless you see them breeding or holding (for the yellow lab).


id go with that nice one, what about the other two images?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Blue and black striped ones are convicts. The center one i have no clue... Go to cichlid-forum.com they are good with id's. That one i post is a PURE GUESS.. I mean you will prolly have to get some clear images for them to give a correct ID on them but they should be able to do it. The site is fantastic.. Kinda like here with the quick responces but without all the bullshittin.. Some great info on fish in the library, very knowledgable ppl on the site.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Looks kind of like a kenyi or a Zebra... Perhaps a hybrid? I recommend Cichlid-Forum those dudes and dudettes ID'd all 20 of my fish when I first bought my tank...


----------

